# '32 Ford, built 44 years later



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Like Faust, I had a chance to build a model I had attempted as a kid ...... in 1960 my dad brought me an AMT '32 Ford roadster kit ......... and like most 13 year-olds, I slapped it together as fast as I could ........... in 2004, I was able to find the very same kit on ebay and was able to acquire it

My first thoughts were to build it with all the aftermarket goodies that were then available ............ but after thinking about it I decided to build it exactly as I had built it 44 years earlier ........... so here it is, AMT's 1932 Ford Model B roadster, hopefully a littler better this time


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Too cool for school O.C.! Between this and your Willys, I'm beginning to think we have very similar tastes. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a very similar story with an MPC 1928 Lincoln Gangbusters car. I was fortunate enough to find the exact box released in 1965 for under $20.


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a great build and a neat story as well!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The black paint is very smooth and reflective!


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice job. I am just getting back into modeling after about 45 to 50 years. Have finished 1 model, a 41 Chevy truck and am now working on a 68 Charger. I hope to do a 32 Ford next. My son is going to do one at same time so we can help each other. I would like to be able to do as well as yours.
olmansam


----------

